# Population Genetics > Y-DNA Haplogroups > T >  New branch: T1a3b. Found among the Khans of Kalat

## Alpenjager

Who say that a Royal lineage has to be numerous? This is one of the clearest examples of Royalty belonging to a extremely rare lineage.

The Khans of Kalat belonged to a Baloch hill chieftain named Qambar (or Qumbar). His tribe was hired by Sehwa, the Raja of Kalat, a Hindu princely state, to protect against marauding tribes from the Multan, Shikarpur and Upper Sind areas. Mir Qambar Baloch and his troops successfully repressed the incursion, but afterward, they deposed the raja and Mir Qambar Baloch became the first Vali.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Khan_of_Kalat

T1a3b has not been found among non-royal Baloch yet.

Updated: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...-M184_tree.png

----------


## zanipolo

Baloch people
*Balochi language, which is one of the Western Iranian languages, the original homeland of the Balochi tribes was likely to the east or southeast of the central Caspian region. The Baloch began migrating towards the east in the late Sasanian period. The cause of the migration is unknown but may have been as a result of the generally unstable conditions in the Caspian area. The migrations occurred over several centuries.[17]*

Balochs are ancient Medes,
*Great Medes are descendants of Yafas (یافث) son of Hazrat Nooh (AS) .Baloch and Kurds are descendants of Great Medes. The History of Baloch,Racially who are Kurds due to their military crest of cocks comb, which in old persian and kurdish language is called Balose (Baloch).The name of balose was given to Kurds of Balochistan by sassanid Empirein in 667 AD later it became Baloch.They migrated to ancient Balochistan (Turan and Makran) in 855 BC when the Maad Kurd Cheif Kaikobad established his empire in Media and persia.afterwards defeated Afrasiyab the King of the Empire of Turan.* 

T ydna has Median roots ( Medes )

----------


## patrician

What does all this mean?

----------


## Sile

> What does all this mean?


It means that post#1 has found another branch of T
there are basically 4 main branches of haplogroup T ydna

T1a1
T1a2
T1a3
T2

The branches are as different as R1a and R1b 
What branch are you in?

----------


## patrician

T1a1, what can you tell me about it?

----------


## Sile

> T1a1, what can you tell me about it?


yfull team have only found this marker ( PF7444 ) in Sardinia, Morocco, Spain and England
I suggest you search the net yourself

----------


## BMW

Alpenjager,

I recently took the T-M184 SNP Pack test and I tested positive for CTS8489 but negative for CTS8862.
Up to now they were considered "equals" and I am to understand that this is not known to have occurred before.
How would this work into your Phylogenetic tree?....which is a work of art, by the way.

I also tested negative for Y17493 and "presumed negative" for Z19945 and CTS1848.

----------


## BMW

Alpenjager,

The furthest back on my CTS11984 line I have gotten is my 2nd great grandfather, Patrick Walsh, born 1818 in Co. Carlow, Ireland.

----------


## Huracan

> Who say that a Royal lineage has to be numerous? This is one of the clearest examples of Royalty belonging to a extremely rare lineage.
> 
> The Khans of Kalat belonged to a Baloch hill chieftain named Qambar (or Qumbar). His tribe was hired by Sehwa, the Raja of Kalat, a Hindu princely state, to protect against marauding tribes from the Multan, Shikarpur and Upper Sind areas. Mir Qambar Baloch and his troops successfully repressed the incursion, but afterward, they deposed the raja and Mir Qambar Baloch became the first Vali.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Khan_of_Kalat
> 
> T1a3b has not been found among non-royal Baloch yet.
> 
> Updated: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...-M184_tree.png


@Alpenjager, what is the source that reports T1a3b among the Khans of Kalat as you have in this tree? Also, I had another question about T1a3-Y13279 reported for the Kangju DA125 sample - how was that Y-DNA designation determined (if you know)?... because the original paper did not report its Y-DNA halpogroup.
Thanks

----------


## torzio

> @Alpenjager, what is the source that reports T1a3b among the Khans of Kalat as you have in this tree? Also, I had another question about T1a3-Y13279 reported for the Kangju DA125 sample - how was that Y-DNA designation determined (if you know)?... because the original paper did not report its Y-DNA halpogroup.
> Thanks


*Kok-Mardan ( 1800 yBP - Late Antiquity ) Kaunchi Culture ( Kangju )**DA125* ( 1755 ± 41 yBP )
Kurgan:
Object:
Y-DNA: *T1a2a1a1-Y13279*
mtDNA: U2e2a1
Diet (d13C%0 / d15N%0): -16,1 / 11,9
Subsistence: Nomadic - Pastoral
Language: Indo-European
Coverage: 0,212
Other IDs: IS6 / Lab. UBA-31227 / CGG_2_016123
Files: FASTQ / FASTQ&BAM (galaxy) / BAM

from
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-018-0094-2

----------


## ghazi du

Where is the link to the specific article? MY Grandfather Y Haplogroup is T1a3b2a1b.YFULL link:T-Y13290 Id:YF6261

he is chinese ,dungane（Hui nationality），I want to know more information about this article, please tell me。

----------

